# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  (جريمة الامتناع عمداً عن تنفيذ الأحكام)

## هيثم الفقى

*د.سعدالعسبلي*

**الحكم عنوانالحقيقة.*
**لا أحد فوقالقانون مهما كانت وظيفته.*
**هناك فرق بينوجود القانون وتنفيذه.* 

بالطبع من الحقائق الراسخة أن لا أحد فوقالقانون،أو يفترض أن يكون الأمر كذلك،غير إننا بتنا نسمع كثيراً من العديد منالأشخاص أنه لا يوجد قانون،وكنت في كل مرة أنبري للرد على ذلك بالقول إن هناكفروقاً جوهرية بين(وجود) القانون و(تطبيق القانون) و(تنفيذ القانون)- فالقانونلاشك في وجوده بل القوانين الليبية من القوانين الجيدة عموماً، وإن كانت كغيرها لاتخلو من قصور شيم البشر وسيمتهم التي لن يتخلصوا منها ولو حاولوا ذلك.
وقد تكون مناسبة هذا المقال قول ردد منالكثيرين وسمعته كثيراً،وهو مسألة تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية،فصاحب القول يردد أنهناك من هو(فوق القانون)وليس هناك أحد يريد أن ينفذ الأحكام (بالطبع ليست كلالأحكام) بل من مؤسسات الدولة والمجتمع ممثلة في رؤساء بعض الإدارات يمتنعون عنتنفيذ العديد من الأحكام،تحمل الصيغة التنفيذية عندما كنت أحاججه يدفع إليّ بحكمواجب التنفيذ لأراه فأجد أن الرجل صادق في قوله على الأقل في مسألة وجود الحكم وإنكان أمر التنفيذ ليس من اختصاصي ولا مهنتي تسمح بالمتابعة فلكل اختصاصه وأشير إليهبالاتجاه إلى جهات الاختصاص إلى أن حضر العديد من الأشخاص يعانون من ذات المسألةولأتساءل معهم (وإن كان سؤالي بين جنباتي أفصح عنه الآن) لماذا لا يتم التنفيذ مادامت الأحكام القضائية،وأقصد البعض الذي شاهدت قد اكتملت دورتها وصارت واجبةالتنفيذ؟ أهناك شيء فعلاً كما قالوا-(فوق القانون)؟

**القانون والدولة:-*
الجدلية التي لم تزل محل بحث ونقاش تتمثل فيالجوانب المتعلقة بصلة القانون بالدولة،فهل القانون من عمل الدولة؟ أي دولة؟ وإذاما كان الأمر في ليبيا وفقاً للفكر المطروح إن القانون يظهر من خلال الأفراد،فيالإطار التنظيمي،فإن القانون لابد أن يصطبغ بطابع الدولة من خلال السياسات التيتهدف إليها وعلاقاتها بالدول الأخرى والتي يشكلها تنظيمياً الأفراد وفقاً للتصورالمطروح.
ويصرف النظر عن الحديث عن جدلية قائمة فإنعلاقة القانون بالدولة قد تعرضت لمناقشات من خلال نظريتين ،نظرية الإرادة والتياعتبرت أن القوانين من عمل الدولة وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فإنه لا يمكن أن تتصور وجودتناقض بين الاثنين.
في حين أن مفكري نظرية القانون الطبيعييؤكدون على سمو القانون على الدولة .
ويبدو أن الأقرب إلى القول السليم أن الدولةهي شكل من أشكال السلطة،وهذه الأخيرة يفترض أن لا تكون بعيدة عن القانون خاصةعندما يدرك المجتمع الهدف الذي يسعى إليه،وتظهر المسألة أكثر صدقاً عندما تتوحد(الدولة والقانون) أو على الأقل تقترب بأن يكون على سدة أجهزة الدولة من أخرجهالمجتمع فتكون للإرادة الشعبية دور في تكوين القانون الذي يتلاءم مع المجتمعوالأفراد بشكل عام وهنا نصبح أمام قانون لابد لنا من احترامه لأنه وليد إرادتناوقد تكون مناقشة القوانين عبر الناس ترجمة حية لهذا الأمر وقد لا يتصور عندهاالقول بالامتناع عن تنفيذ الأحكام أو يفترض أن يكون كذلك.

**نظرة حول التنفيذ من حيثالتاريخ:-*
في السابق،أي قبل ظهور القانون كان في إمكانكل شخص الحصول على حقه بنفسه دون اللجوء إلى أي سلطة أخرى وكان هذا المسلك منالأمور التي دعت إلى الفوضى لذلك فقد حظر على الأشخاص بعد مرور الزمن- اقتضاءحقوقهم بأنفسهم وإن كانت هناك أمثلة في العصر الحديث كما سوف نرى لا زالت تنص علىإمكان اقتضاء الشخص لحقوقه بنفسه في بعض الحالات.
وفي إطار القانون الروماني وجدت قواعد تتعلقبالتنفيذ الأصل فيها أنه يجب رفع دعوى أمام القضاء للحصول على حكم واجب التنفيذ ضدالمحكوم عليه،غير أن السلطة القضائية لم تكن هي التي تتخذ الإجراءات المتعلقةبالتنفيذ- كما هو الحال في القوانين الحديثة- بل كان الأمر متروكاً للمحكوم عليه،وقدظهرت ملامح هذا الأمر من خلال نظام الإكراه البدني،حيث يسلم المدين إلى الدائنليحبسه بمعرفته في سجن خاص.
وفي العصر الحديث توجد أمثلة كثيرة على قدرةالشخص أو حقه في اتخاذ إجراءات التنفيذ دون الالتجاء السابق إلى القضاء ومن ذلك حقالدفاع الشرعي وحالة الضرورة والدفع بعدم التنفيذ وغير ذلك ففي مثل هذهالحالات المتقدمة يتخذ الشخص إجراءات التنفيذ دون حاجة إلى حكم بتقرير حقه أي دونحاجة إلى سند تنفيذي وهذه الحالات تعتبر استثناء على الأصل العام وهو عدم جوازالتنفيذ إلا بمقتضى سند تنفيذي.

**الأحكام أهم السندات التنفيذية:-*
نصت المادة 369 من قانون المرافعات على أن (*التنفيذالجبري لا يجوز إلا بسند تنفيذي والسندات التنفيذية هي الأحكام والأوامر والقراراتوالعقود الرسمية والكمبيالات والأوراق الأخرى التي يعطيها القانون هذه الصفة*).
وتعد الأحكام من أهم السندات التنفيذية وهيالتي تقفز إلى ذهن السامع عند الحديث عن السندات التنفيذية وليست كل الأحكامالقضائية قابلة للتنفيذ إذ كي تكون قابلة لذلك لابد أن تكون من أحكام الإلزام، أيالأحكام التي تلزم المحكوم عليه بأداء معين يمكن تنفيذه جبراً كالحكم الذي يلزمالمدين بإخلاء عقار معين وأن يكون الحكم نهائياً وفاصلاً في الموضوع.

**هل يمكن تعطيل القوةالتنفيذية للأحكام ؟*
بمعنى هل يجوز وقف تنفيذ الحكم النهائي الذييتمتع بالقوة التنفيذية؟ لقد أجاز القانون لذي الشأن تقديم طلب إلى المحكمة التييرفع إليها الطعن غير العادي وذلك من أجل وقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه إلى حينالفصل في موضوع الطعن وقد يكون الهدف من هذه الوسيلة هو توفير حماية وقتية بوقفالتنفيذ أثناء الطعن غير العادي وذلك إذا ما تحققت شرائط معينة.
ولقد نصت المادة 340 مرافعات على أنه (*لايترتب على الطعن بطريق النقض إيقاف تنفيذ الحكم ومع ذلك يجوز لمحكمة النقض أن تأمربوقف التنفيذ مؤقتاً إذا طلب ذلك في تقرير الطعن وكان يخشى من التنفيذ وقوع ضررجسيم يتعذر تداركه*)،وهذا النص بالطبع يتعلق بالأحكام الصادرة عن القضاء المدنيوقد أعطيت المحكمة العليا إمكان وقف العقوبة في الجانب الجنائي إذا ما طلب منهاذلك وتحققت الشرائط المنصوص عليها في القانون.

**الصيغة التنفيذية:-*
تعتبر الصيغة التنفيذية الشرط الشكلي فيالسند التنفيذي،وتعد الصيغة التنفيذية بمثابة أمر يصدر إلى المحضرين أو للجهةالمناط بها التنفيذ للقيام به وعلى أعضاء السلطة العامة تقديم ما يلزم من معونةومساندة.
ولقد نصت المادة التاسعة والعشرون من القانونرقم لسنة 2006م بشأن نظام القضاء –على بيان الصيغة التنفيذية للأحكام الصادرة فيالدعاوى المدنية والتجارية ودعاوى الأحوال الشخصية بالنص الآتي:'*باسم الشعب يجبعلى المحضرين وغيرهم المطلوب منهم تنفيذ هذه الورقة أن يبادروا إلى تنفيذها وعلىالنيابة العامة أن تساعدهم وعلى رجال الأمن العام أن يعاونوهم على إجراء التنفيذباستعمال القوة الجبرية متى طلبت منهم المساعدة والمعاونة بصورة قانونية*'.
وهذه الصيغة اختلفت عن الصيغة التي كانت سائدةمن قبل وقد اختلف الرأي حول أهمية الصيغة التنفيذية ويذهب البعض إلى أن وجودالصيغة التنفيذية يمنع تعدد التنفيذ وإن كان رأي آخر يذهب إلى أن وظيفة الصيغةالتنفيذية تكاد تكون معدومة وهي لا تمثل إلى شهادة بجواز التنفيذ وهو ما يمثلهالسند فعلاً.

**تنفيذ الأحكام انعكاس لرقيالمجتمع:-*
الحكم عنوان الحقيقة بما اشتمل عليه ولذلكفإن وجوب تنفيذه- إذا ما توافرت شروط هذا التنفيذ- يعكس رقي المجتمع- أي مجتمع-واحترامه للقوانين الصادرة عنه،ذلك أن تنفيذ الأحكام القضائية مهما كانت النتائجتشير إلى احترام كامن في المجتمع للأحكام الصادرة عن أجهزته وكم من أمثلة عالميةتشير إلى احترام تنفيذ الأحكام بالرغم مما قد يتصوره البعض من حصول عواقب قد يراهاكبيرة وإن كان عدم تنفيذ الأحكام له أكبر خطر حتى على المجتمع ذاته إذ يولد ذلكعدم احترام الأفراد للقانون من خلال عدم التقيد بالأحكام الصادرة عن الهيآتالمختصة.
ولقد نبهت العديد من التشريعات ومنها التشريعالليبي إلى أن من الهيآت ما قد تقع في الأحكام والأوامر القضائية ولذلك أوجد سبلاًعدة للطعن منها بل ووقف تنفيذها بوسائل قانونية متاحة كالطعن وطلب وقف النفاذ.

**الجزاء الجنائي على عدم تنفيذالأحكام:-*
لقد شدد قانون العقوبات الليبي الجزاء فيالحالات التي يستغل فيها الموظف سلطات وظيفته لإيقاف تنفيذ الأوامر أو يمتنع عنتنفيذ حكم أو أمر من الأوامر الصادرة عن الدولة حيث وصلت العقوبة إلى حد العزل منالوظيفة والحبس،إذ أورد القانون المذكور المادة 234 تحت عنوان سوء التصرف إضرارابمصالح الإدارة العامة أو القضاء حيث نصت المادة على أن(*يعاقب بالحبس والعزل كلموظف عمومي استغل وظيفته لإيقاف تنفيذ الأوامر الصادرة من الحكومة(الدولة) أوتنفيذ القوانين أو اللوائح المعمول بها أو تأخير تحصيل الأموال أو الرسوم المقررةقانوناً أو وقف تنفيذ حكم أو أمر صادر من المحكمة أو من أي جهة مختصة.*
*ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل موظف عمومي امتنععمداً عن تنفيذ حكم أو أمر مما ذكر بعد مضي عشرة أيام من إنذاره على يد محضر إذاكان تنفيذ الأمر أو الحكم داخلاً في اختصاصه*).
ويفصح هذا النص عن شعور المشرع القانونيبالخطورة والنتائج السيئة التي تترتب بسبب استغلال الموظفين لوظائفهم بغية إيقافتنفيذ الأحكام والأوامر الصادرة عن المحاكم أو من أي جهة مختصة،كما جعل في ذاتالخطورة مجرد امتناع الموظف عن تنفيذ الأحكام والأوامر الصادرة عن المحاكم والجهاتالمختصة.
وليس من شك أن وقف تنفيذ الأحكام أو الامتناععن تنفيذها من قبل الموظف المختص تشكل ظاهرة خطيرة تنم عن عدم اكتراث بالقوانينالنابعة عن المجتمع والتي ارتضاها الأفراد لتكون حكماً بينهما عندما تنشب الخصومةبينهم،لذلك فإن أغلب إن لم تكن كل التشريعات تحرص على أن تحترم الأحكام الصادرة منمحاكمها وهيآتها المختصة ويعد هذا الأمر تجسيداً لما ورد في القوانين والوثائق منحق المواطنين في اللجوء إلى القضاء ومن ذلك ما جاء بالمادة الثلاثين من قانونتعزيز الحرية من أن (*لكل شخص الحق في الالتجاء إلى القضاء وفقاً للقانون وتؤمنله المحكمة كافة الضمانات اللازمة بما فيها المحامي وله حق الاستعانة بمحامِيختاره من خارج المحكمة ويتحمل نفقته*).
وليس من شك أن نتاج حق الالتجاء إلى القضاءصدور أحكام يكون واجب تنفيذها من الأمور التي ترقى إلى مراتب الدستورية وإلا كاناللجوء إلى القضاء فاقداً لمعناه ومحصلته عديم الجدوى،وكي ينبغي الحكم عنوانالحقيقة لابد أن ينفذ فالحكم بدون تنفيذ لا قيمة له.

----------


## أم خطاب

الله فوق كل شي


فنحن من  بلد سماها العملاء دولة القانون ولا يوجد قانون .........

القانون يطبق فقط على المساكين والغير لايطبق عليهم
شكرا للطرح

----------

